# Depressed over circumcision



## IamNotHere (Jun 9, 2009)

I recently found out just how damaging circumcision is. I had it at birth, and recently read up all about how it takes away over half the sensitivity you are supposed to feel during sex. 

My gf is very supportive, but this is so depressing, that I have a hard time being as romantic and sexual as I did before I found out all about this. It's just so depressing.

I'm in the process of restoring, but I really wish this didn't happen to me 26 years ago, when I was born.

Does anyone else here have issues with this? (If you don't, and you are circumcised, then trust me...you will have problem when you read exactly what you have lost.)


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

IamNotHere said:


> I have a hard time being as romantic and sexual as I did before I found out all about this.


This statment here sounds like BEFORE you read & learned anything -that you was completley fine , not depressed and your romantic & sexual life --all good?


Let me just say this, I do NOT know what you have read, but there are articles on the internet that feel circumcision is mutilating a man's body & very very extreme in nature. The sensitivity issue is SOOO minor. Let me ask you this --- how often did you masterbate as a Teen, even now , before learning this ?? My guess is at least 2 times a day, probably more & you got off every single time. If so - trust me, you have NO sensitivity issues. Your pecker is working fine. Would you really want it to be more sensitive so you feel the desire maybe 8 or more times a day, and struggle with pre-mature ejaculation for years & years with every women you encounter. This is a nightmare for some men. 

It is INFACT the hormone Oxytocin that gives your penis it's sensitivity. If you are lacking in this , it will affect you more than a circumcision.

I have 5 sons, I circumsized every one , I read all the pros & all the cons. I am an obsessive researcher when it comes to having any procedure done to my child that could affect him the rest of his life. I advise you to not just read 1 article but to read about 20, and fully explore both sides of the issue before making any conclusions. 

You may be happy to learn that indeed, you mother did a GOOD thing for you at birth, once you hear the other side of the story. 

Just for starters Read this about the sexual benefits of circumcision -- then by all means, do your own research. http://ezinearticles.com/?Why-Circumcision-is-Sexually-Good&id=1104195


----------



## ignatz (Sep 21, 2010)

I've had a look at the article link suggested by SimplyAmorous. It's the most unsubstantiated article I've ever read - with poor grammar and spelling, and its argument assertive without evidence. I hope that mother checked up on more credible sources before mutilating five children. 


For a better summary, how about the BBC science webpage here:

BBC - Health: Circumcision

The only benefit is in the rare cases of corrective surgery, and in some studies in sub-saharan Africa that show that circumcised men have less HIV infection. (Relevant of course are desert conditions (sand abrasions under the foreskin) and the African fetish for dry sex).

The article states that... 
"risks associated with having a surgical procedure that involves a general anaesthetic and the possible postoperative complications outweigh any possible medical benefits.

Infection and bleeding are common after circumcision and, although usually easily treated, can be very uncomfortable and distressing for the patient and those close to him.

Loss of the protection provided by the foreskin can allow abrasion of the penis head to occur. This can result in scarring and loss of physical sensation.

Some teenagers and men who were circumcised shortly after birth describe feeling physically and psychologically traumatised, and robbed of the choice of whether or not to be circumcised. These problems can lead to difficulties with social and personal development if not addressed."

I am an uncircumcised male and it seems to me that some parents conduct the procedure solely for the sense of power it gives them over a child. Your feelings of being mutilated seem to me to be well-founded.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

I have 2 boys. I'm a hell of a lot older than 26. I was circumcized. My decision to do it 2 my kids was based on 2 criteria only.

1 - I love my pecker. I love the way it looks. I love the way it feels. I have seen pic's if uncircumcized peckers and they are nasty.

2 - I needed my kids to look like me.

I have no idea when circumcision became a political issue. It happened before my boys were born. Stressed the hell out of my wife for NO REASON!! There is little evidence that it is better one way or another. What little evidence there is goes both ways. Again, the poster above hit it on the head when she mentioned that you didn't know you have a problem until you read that you did. You need more sensitivity? I need the opposite. 

Restoring? What are they doing, taking a bit of skin from your ass and wrapping it around the tip of your weenie? Are you insane?

Ignatz: Are you gay? Militant anti-circumcision is a big-time gay issue


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Huh? How can you be sad about missing something you never really had to begin with? I am circumcised and my 3 boys are all circumcised. 

I'm not a psychologist but this sounds like you have some other issues brewing up there in your noggin. I mean you've been this way since you were a few days old, NOTHING else has changed. If you want my opinion, go see a therapist.




ignatz said:


> I am an uncircumcised male and it seems to me that some parents conduct the procedure solely for the sense of power it gives them over a child. Your feelings of being mutilated seem to me to be well-founded.


Talk about rhetoric, you sound like a politician. But seriously, sense of power? Do you have kids? As a parent you already have pretty much unlimited power over your kids. We shape, mold and meld their psyche. Seriously, getting them circumcised because of a lust of power makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

What's your penis sensitivity have to do with how romantic you are? This sounds so bazar to me. You were fine, then you read a few over the top articles and now can't get it up for your woman? What...why? Why even bother worrying about it.

I'm a woman. I don't have c*ck...but I have boobs. I had two kids and and suffered terrible mastitis infections several times during BFing both babies. My boobs post babies have changed shape and sensitivity. Does this effect my self image, yup. Does it effect my sex life? UHM....NO! I wont let it.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

My two boys are both circumsized and no I did not MUTILATE them. This was the best decision for my family. I watched two seperate friends have to circumcize their children for medical reasons at the ages of 8 and 14. I was not about to do that to my son. I would rather do it when he was a newborn and unable to remember. My H is circumsized and he gets it up no problem. Aside from a few testasterone issues, we have had no problems. I think there are extremists on both sides, as usual. 

If you were fine before you read these articles, then I suggest you do seek counseling first, before going any further with anything.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Even if you go to the trouble to get "reconstructive" surgery you really will not get what you seek.

That which was cut off is not returned.

Might be better spent time and effort being happy with what you have.

It's not mutilation . Your mindset is all wrong.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I liked getting circumcised so much, I'm thinking about doing it again.


----------



## limabean (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm a woman but I don't think you missed out of much. My husband was not circumcised as a child. He suffered from recurrent yeast infections so he finally decided to get it done as an adult (before we met, probably at the age of 26). I never asked him specifically if it changed his sex life (not really interested in his prior encounters) but still today he said it was the best thing he ever did. Knowing my husband, I doubt if he would say this if it had any significant affect on his sexual experience. Hope this helps.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Deejo said:


> I liked getting circumcised so much, I'm thinking about doing it again.


Yep, and the Doctor only accepted tips for payment.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Deejo said:


> I liked getting circumcised so much, I'm thinking about doing it again.




found your secret


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Crypsys said:


> Huh? How can you be sad about missing something you never really had to begin with? I am circumcised and my 3 boys are all circumcised.
> 
> I'm not a psychologist but this sounds like you have some other issues brewing up there in your noggin. I mean you've been this way since you were a few days old, NOTHING else has changed. If you want my opinion, go see a therapist.
> 
> ...




found your secret too!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

IamNotHere said:


> I recently found out just how damaging circumcision is. I had it at birth, and recently read up all about how it takes away over half the sensitivity you are supposed to feel during sex.
> 
> My gf is very supportive, but this is so depressing, that I have a hard time being as romantic and sexual as I did before I found out all about this. It's just so depressing.
> 
> ...


I am just curious. Please don't be offended. Doesn't it mean that you can last longer???? Your girl friend benefits from it, doesn't she?


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

My husband is not circumcised and neither are my two boys. I don't think it's ugly, I love it but I love the man behind it and I respected his choice to have his two boys look like him. My husband is very clean (another fact I love) and teaches my two boys the same. We have great sex but we'd have great sex if he were circumcised I imagine.

Either way, lighten up. I'm not a man but I don't think most women date a man based on whether or not they are circumcised and if they do you wouldn't want to date them anyway.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Remember me? I lowered the boom on you in your last post because I thought that you were trying to gain "converts", and I simply thought that you should find another forum for your views. If I offended you, I'm sorry.

That being said, I'd like to throw my oar in on this one. I was never "snipped", and for the longest time, I hated the fact that I wasn't. I knew other boys were, and somehow, I felt like I was "unfinished", like a freak, that this was just another thing "wrong" with me. I actually hated my mother for not getting it done!
I had, for some time in my twenties, considered getting it done, and my ex-fiance from back then wanted me to get it done, but long story short, she is my ex-fiance, later I married a wonderful woman who doesn't mind that my soldier still wears his helmet, and I guess I'm cool with it, too.

The point I'm trying to make is that I really don't think getting reconstructive surgery is the best option. Many men have done it, and say that they felt no big difference with it, in fact, some regetted it because now sex felt "weird" to them, and now they have a new area that they must worry about, what with the risk of infections and worries that it will come off during sex!


----------



## TheRelationshpSupermarket (Feb 21, 2010)

I appreciate your concern. However, is it worth dwelling so much on what you've lost? Millions of men have it done to them as children. They go on to have very fulfilling emotional and sexual lives with their wives. Many men who *haven't* been circumcised have problems with the same situation.
This shows that circumcision isn't the problem here. It's your mind-set. You said that your problems started AFTER you read these articles, not before. Doesn't this suggest a mental block rather than a physical one?
The job has already been done. Your efforts should be spent on accepting your position and making the best of what you do have.
Just remember that some articles are written from a biased point of view. Don't believe all you read. Have discussions with circumcised men who are happy with themselves and regain a positive outlook on life.
Sometimes when other things are going wrong in life we look for (and find) something in our childhood we could blame for all that's going wrong. Don't fall into this trap. 
Women don't care whether or not you're circumcised (I'm a woman). You soul mate will love you for who you are. Your wife and eventual mother of your children will love you regardless. Remember that at the end of the day, circumcision doesn't limit you when it comes to satisfying her.


----------



## mahasamoot (Jun 6, 2013)

IamNotHere said:


> I recently found out just how damaging circumcision is. I had it at birth, and recently read up all about how it takes away over half the sensitivity you are supposed to feel during sex.


Subjective reports vary widely due to the psychology and case histories of the men who choose to get cut later in life. Thus, to get a better idea of what's going on with sensitivity, we need to analyse the anatomy itself. We find that the tissues removed are the primary erogenous zones of the penis, and that the gliding action of the prepuce is a vital to triggering the types of never endings in the prepuce--as well as normal sexual function.

Fine-touch pressure thresholds in the adult penis 



IamNotHere said:


> My gf is very supportive, but this is so depressing, that I have a hard time being as romantic and sexual as I did before I found out all about this. It's just so depressing.


It's so outstanding to have a supportive gf. :smthumbup: Many of us have to go it alone, or in the face of hostility from our SO. Please work closely with your gf on your restoration, this can be a part of, and bring you closer together romantically.



IamNotHere said:


> I'm in the process of restoring, but I really wish this didn't happen to me 26 years ago, when I was born.


Nobody had a right to permanently carve his ideals into your penis. This was an egregious violation of your basic human rights: To bodily integrity, equal protection, and freedom of religion. 

A normal healthy part of your body was amputated. Look in the dictionary if you're having trouble with the definition of mutilate.

It's your penis, and it should look and feel the way you want it to look and feel. It's great to hear that your restoring, as the results can give you back most of what was lost.

Some men who are restoring have SO's that are helping them with manual stretching exercises--which is a good way to get started on your journey. 

You can use manual stretching from start to finish, but many of us like to use gizmos, once we have enough skin. This is a good time to be restoring as techniques and devices are making big improvements. When you're ready, if you want to use a device, I suggest you look into the pneumatic ones. I use the HypeRestore, myself, have made mods and love it. Of course an SO manually stretching it out for me would be awesome.

Now that I have some coverage of the glans, and gliding action, sensitivity is much improved, and my penis looks and feels much better. Sex is much better, and the improved looks give me a lot more confidence in the locker room. 



IamNotHere said:


> Does anyone else here have issues with this? (If you don't, and you are circumcised, then trust me...you will have problem when you read exactly what you have lost.)


Lots of men and boys resent being violated in this why, an'or are deeply dissatisfied with their disfigured, diminished penises. More men are restoring all the time. As MGM rates decline, and more and more men and boys access the wealth of information that's at our fingertips, this issue will only grow.

Times are changing. In the past, the vast majority of boys were mutilated, and no one would talk about it, so it was easier for parents to cut it and forget it. Cutting a boy today is a much bigger risk. He'll see intact boys in the locker room, and look online. Who wants to risk having their son look them square in the eye and say, "You raped me, and I utterly despise you." Then it's a nasty mothers day an'or fathers day card, every year after that. I'm so glad that I have never subjected another to MGM.


----------



## Anteater Pride (Jun 7, 2013)

The OP has every right to feel the way he does. The thing that bothers me most is how polarized responses are on this topic and people don't even try to find the answers. 

For example, here are facts about circumcision: 
Circumcision is related to both premature ejaculation and the inabiltiy to reach orgasm. Our HIV infection rate is higher than other industrialized nations that don't circumcise. The sexual response of circumcised men is reported to 1) be decreased or 2) decreased. These are all facts, seemingly contradictory but my journey through restoring an inch of foreskin and experiencing a lot of it has helped me understand.

When I first masturbated as a teenager, my orgasms were intense and instantaneous. Just before my restoring, my sensitivity had greatly decreased (i'm 27 not some old fart). 

The answer to all of this is: No two circumcisions are the same. There's also a process called keratinization that decreases sensitivity. Now the OP definitely probably has more psychological problems related to his circumcision, but I think I can shed some light on this topic.

1) premature ejaculation - the inner foreskin is VERY sensitive, if you had all of your foreskin, the foreskin would compress and decompress as you thrust. This is less stimulation on it than the entire inner foreskin rubbing on the vagina. This is why some guys lose control so easily from being circumcised and it's the most common side effect related to adult circumcision. 
2) Inability to reach orgasm/ED - two different causes. If it's right after the circumcision, then too many nerve endings were removed, if it's a time afterwards, keratinization of the glans and inner foreskin are the culprits. Foreskin restoration can reverse the latter. It can take YEARs for keratinization to take effect. This is why newly circumcised adult men don't reach this point often, many people who are circumcised as children don't really feel this until their middle ages, so if you're circumcised as a 20-year old it won't affect you until you're 60. 
3) Lower HIV rates in Africa vs. Higher here. Everyone in the clinical trials were circumcised as adults, so they are probably experiencing the most common side effect of circumcision: Premature ejaculation, so yeah there's less rubbing less abrasions less transmission. Whereas here most of us are circumcised as children, so we've keratinized more by the time we became sexually active, requiring MORE thrusting, so that becomes more abrasions, more HIV transmission. 
4) the sexual response part is implicitly covered in the PE/Difficulty with orgasm portion. 

My take: My circumcision was overly harsh. I gained an inch in penile length since starting my restoring. I didn't know that until I started restoring (which was kind of a rebellion against the man thing). modern circumcisions take off too much (ancient Jewish ones took off less, by the way, they left enough on in order for foreskin restoration to be easy). Also, I had partial coverage as a child, but my member outgrew my foreskin during puberty, so I experienced keratinization as a result. 

I don't think it's right to circumcise a child because they don't have any say in the end result. They can't talk to the doctor in order to ensure too much isn't take off in order to prevent keratinization or loss of sensitivity or they can even outgrow what was left (as in my case). You can find some awfully mutlilated penises on Foreskin Restoration forums. The sad part is there's probably more people like them and me out there who never will complain or say anything because you can never miss what you never had. 

I personally like the fact I feel like I have more control over my body during stimulation than I used to have before starting restoring. Nature made our bodies that way for a reason, you're fighting nature when you circumcise and possibly damage your child. I'm not 100% against circumcision, but it is definitely something that should be done as an adult and with a urologist who understands the penis and you knowing your own body. Most of the men who are actually happy with their circumcisions have partial frenulums and slack skin for gliding during sex.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Zombie thread now closed.


----------

